# Appli RAPPELS iPhone ne fonctionne pas en cellulaire



## Fred 80 (10 Août 2017)

Bonjour
.... mais elle fonctionne en wifi.
j'avais a une époque réussi à la faire faire fonctionner mais depuis un moment cela n'allait plus en cellulaire (avec l'iPad). S'agissant d'un iPad "supervisé" par mon entreprise j'y avais vu un rapport jusqu'à ce que je m'achète un mac.
-) l'iPad et le mac synchronise bien les rappels mais pour le Telephone (iphone7) il faut être en wifi.
En complément : sur l'iPad le sablier tourne en cellulaire mais sur le Telephone c'est uniquement en wifi.


----------

